# Trip to Keukenhof



## Dido (May 3, 2011)

Was visiting Keukenhof netherlands and here a few pictures of tulips. 

























here one of the kinds with 2 colors on the leaves something for the asian people in here 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Marc (May 3, 2011)

Did you take time to visit one of the Orchid nurseries in the Netherlands as well?


----------



## Dido (May 3, 2011)

No I had no time to do that, had my familly with me and 
have no addresses of them.


----------



## Shiva (May 3, 2011)

The colours of spring. Nice!


----------



## biothanasis (May 3, 2011)

Colourful landscapes!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 3, 2011)

:drool::drool: What fantastic sites, you picked the right time to go!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## JeanLux (May 3, 2011)

Thanks!!!! Those colored 'flower-fields' are most impressive, always again!!! I missed them this spring  !!! Jean


----------



## Heather (May 3, 2011)

That first one is amazing! Found myself wondering (answered lower down) if there were some blue hyacinths mixed in there! Thank you!


----------

